# Are there any mail-in wine competitions coming up?



## abefroman (Dec 14, 2015)

Are there any mail-in wine competitions coming up?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51838


----------

